# N.C.: opinions and/or advice please!



## absentreferent (Nov 4, 2009)

Just arrived coastal North Carolina on a sailboat that will be getting work done for the next few months...

I think I am going to hitch south instead of going all the way to greensboro to catch a ride to ATL, etc. (if there is a better way to ride S from morehead city/raleigh and you feel like throwing a PM i'm all for it).

So basically right now I am trying to decide whether I want to hitch west on 40 to 95 then south to FL orrrrr do I want to hitch south on 17 along the coast until I hit 95 in *i think* Charleston, SC?

I think each plan has its pros and cons but I'm not really sure the depths of them for the latter plan...

I have my hennessy hammock and wouldn't mind camping/hitching my way down the coast, but is it really worth giving up the potential for speed/longer rides on 95? I'm coming at it from a "hitching the 101 vs. I-5" on the west coast and maybe that is inaccurate....

Any insight, stories, advice will be appreciated and enjoyed!
I will update what I decide to do and how it goes if anyone is interested...


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Nov 5, 2009)

hamlet?

of coarse, the seaboard follows hwy 95......


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Nov 5, 2009)

oh, and watchout for waycross


----------



## Dirty Rig (Nov 7, 2009)

Hitching through NC is frustrating going through the Piedmont. Rides seem to be few and far in between and for short distances. It took me a week to hitch from Asheville to Greensboro to Linwood (just got here!). But the good news is, there are plenty of chill places to crash while you wait.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Nov 8, 2009)

oh shit, it's the coast guard, dirty!

oh...

and if yr going south, abstract: watch out for gators
I don't know how you ride, but i guess:

if you like scenery & not getting fucked with- take the back roads, pack well, and pack light. nc - fl shouldn't take more than 5 days at the very most if you know how to make miles. plus you can walk & thumb without breaking any laws.

if you like getting there faster and being hassled- take the interstate. you could be there in as little as a day. I wouldn't bother walking too far on the highway (an exit or two shouldnt hurt if yr lucky).

i dunno. go if yr going. then figure the rest out.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Nov 8, 2009)

condemnedtodrift said:


> plus you can walk & thumb without breaking any laws.



true that!

hitching is totally legal in north carolina, as long as you stay out of the road and on the on-ramp. i've gotten rides from DOT workers and off-duty state troopers in NC before. those were fun rides.


----------



## Rstank (Nov 12, 2009)

95 isnt the best lots of crime circulating 95 its a big drug trade route so yeah try only hitching in morning if your going to be in FL on 95......belive me FL isnt the friendliest place in the world....cops will search you at night lots of weirdos out.....play it safe in FL thats all the advice i can give dont know much about the other states......be careful in ATL as well.....i know someone there if you need help crashin and shit his name is reza on here hit em up


----------



## Eatgarlic (Nov 23, 2009)

I have hitched on 40 a handful of times and have always had pretty decent luck. Although it has always been West of where 95 meets 40.

Funny story:

Friend and I rode down from Richmond to Rocky Mt back in 2007. We were standing at the on ramp with a sign and we saw a cop drive by so my friend put the sign down (don't really know why, but that's beside the point, obviously we were hitch hiking!) the cop comes up and is like 

"What are you doing?" 

We tell him hitch hiking and he goes "Oh okay, I thought you were asking people for money, be safe!" and just leaves. doesn't run our info or nothing.

about 15 minutes later ANOTHER cop stops and is like "you can't hitch hike here, sorry!" 

and I go, "yes we can! another cop just stopped and didn't tell us we had to leave, he just thought we were asking for money and he told us to be safe!" 

the cop just shrugs and is like "Oh, okay!"

probably one of the best interactions I've had with police while traveling...

we made it to asheville pretty soon after that!

goodluck!


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Apr 12, 2010)

i know hitchhiking is legal here but, apex nc, just got a ticket for hitchhiking, i was on the on ramp of us 1.


----------

